# group for all cubers that are 20-25 second average!



## MeSub20 (Aug 26, 2021)

you average around 20-25 seconds, feel free to join.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 26, 2021)

is it okay for sub 20


----------



## MeSub20 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sanjay Sebastian said:


> is it okay for sub 20


Yeah sure!


----------



## guelda (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, this is my average zone, but being located in France, I don't really see how to use this group.
Btw I also noticed your other message ("just make a conversation with me if your interested") but it was the same, I didn't quite get it !


----------



## MeSub20 (Aug 26, 2021)

guelda said:


> Hi, this is my average zone, but being located in France, I don't really see how to use this group.
> Btw I also noticed your other message ("just make a conversation with me if your interested") but it was the same, I didn't quite get it !


 the way that you use this group is whenever you want to just randomly cube with someone using the conversation message board, you have a list of usernames that are 20-25 second average! (so you won't feel bad cubing with someone who is better than you)


----------



## MeSub20 (Aug 26, 2021)

feel free to start a conversation with me if you are interested in cubing with me. (a conversation doesn't have a post limit)


----------



## CFOP INC (Aug 26, 2021)

I can do cubing time for 3x3 oh 4x4 and 2x2.


----------



## LBr (Aug 27, 2021)

Sub30cuber said:


> Yeah sure!


is it ok for sub 13?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm sub-35 so I can't be here...oh well


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 27, 2021)

no problem dude u can be here



Melvintnh327 said:


> I'm sub-35 so I can't be here...


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 27, 2021)

you can be sub 30 in a week if u practice
i became like that


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sanjay Sebastian said:


> you can be sub 30 in a week if u practice
> i became like that


I'm a busy student so I can't really practice a lot...


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 27, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I'm a busy student so I can't really practice a lot...


oh in your location 
when are summer holidays im in india so its different


----------



## MeSub20 (Aug 27, 2021)

hello guys!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sanjay Sebastian said:


> oh in your location
> when are summer holidays im in india so its different


I don't have summer holidays since I'm at Malaysia


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 28, 2021)

ok


----------



## MeSub20 (Aug 28, 2021)

I just got a new pb of 13.635!!!!


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 29, 2021)

Sub30cuber said:


> I just got a new pb of 13.635!!!!


GJ dude. What do you average?


----------



## MeSub20 (Aug 29, 2021)

20-24 sec.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 29, 2021)

Sub30cuber said:


> I just got a new pb of 13.635!!!!


awesome


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 29, 2021)

Sub30cuber said:


> I just got a new pb of 13.635!!!!


congratulation !!!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 30, 2021)

can I join? I average 20.5 with a pb of 16.5


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 30, 2021)

yeah


----------



## qwr (Aug 30, 2021)

I avg about 27


----------



## U3cubing (Aug 30, 2021)

My average is around 20- 24 seconds. I’ve have been pushing it down to the 18-19 range though. What’s been helping me is actually slowing down my solves so I can do more efficient look ahead and learning the gperms.


----------



## ChawieFast (Sep 1, 2021)

Sub30cuber said:


> I just got a new pb of 13.635!!!!


NICE!!
I recently got a pb of 16.05


----------



## ChawieFast (Sep 1, 2021)

What's everybody's main cube?
Mine is the GAN 356 RS (I didn't pick it. My parents did when I was like 9)


----------



## MeSub20 (Sep 1, 2021)

ChawieFast said:


> What's everybody's main cube?
> Mine is the GAN 356 RS (I didn't pick it. My parents did when I was like 9)


I would really recommend getting the RS3M 2020 with the magnets kit... That whole bundle (cube and magnets) would sum up to about $11USD!
There is currently a sale on SCS for the RS3M 2020 for $5USD. ( after the sale it will be about $8USD) But the cube is awesome! set it up with some weight 1 and LUNAR = DREAM CUBE!!!!


----------



## MeSub20 (Sep 1, 2021)

its my main btw...


----------



## U3cubing (Sep 1, 2021)

Sub30cuber said:


> I would really recommend getting the RS3M 2020 with the magnets kit... That whole bundle (cube and magnets) would sum up to about $11USD!
> There is currently a sale on SCS for the RS3M 2020 for $5USD. ( after the sale it will be about $8USD) But the cube is awesome! set it up with some weight 1 and LUNAR = DREAM CUBE!!!!


My main has been the Gan 11M Pro for the last 6 months but I recently switched to the RS3M. I would definitely recommend the magnets. The stock ones are way too loose. Due to shipping trouble I actually got an extra one so I can experiment with different lubes. I have one with Martian and one with lunar, and I actually like the Martian better. The cube that I put lunar in is a little dirty so that might be the problem.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 1, 2021)

i average like 16 can i still join?


----------



## U3cubing (Sep 6, 2021)

I have officially finished learning full PLL! Whether it’s a coincidence or not, I am now also consistently sub-20! I think it’s a better understanding of f2l and look ahead, and now I don’t have those stinking G-perms to slow me down! On to full OLL!? Any recommendations on where to start?


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 6, 2021)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I have officially finished learning full PLL! Whether it’s a coincidence or not, I am now also consistently sub-20! I think it’s a better understanding of f2l and look ahead, and now I don’t have those stinking G-perms to slow me down! On to full OLL!? Any recommendations on where to start?


LOL this is exactly the same as my post on my progression thread. I have also achieved sub 20 recently and have learnt full PLL, moving on to OLL and looking for help.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 7, 2021)

hey what group did u create it yet?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

Travelingyoyokid said:


> I have officially finished learning full PLL! Whether it’s a coincidence or not, I am now also consistently sub-20! I think it’s a better understanding of f2l and look ahead, and now I don’t have those stinking G-perms to slow me down! On to full OLL!? Any recommendations on where to start?


I would start with the easy to recognize cases, like P, C, Lightning Bolts, ect. I'd also recommend cubeheads OLL sheet.


----------



## M.Sikandar (Sep 7, 2021)

My Average is Around 22-25
But Today I Got New PB of 14.76
isn't it good?


----------



## U3cubing (Sep 7, 2021)

M.Sikandar said:


> My Average is Around 22-25
> But Today I Got New PB of 14.76
> Is it not not good?


That’s just around my pb!


----------



## Flow 3x3 (Sep 7, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> ¿Puedo unirme? Promedio 20.5 con un pb de 16.5


 es un poco raro por que yo promedio 26 segundos y tengo un PB de 16.21 y promedio mas que tu sin embargo tenemos PB's muy cercanos


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2021)

M.Sikandar said:


> My Average is Around 22-25
> But Today I Got New PB of 14.76
> Is it not not good?


ao100 > ao12 > ao5 > single


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 8, 2021)

M.Sikandar said:


> My Average is Around 22-25
> But Today I Got New PB of 14.76
> Is it not not good?


It's pretty average. Not meaning to discourage you, but it is pretty common (ish) to get that kind of average. Congratulations though!


----------

